# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  HUMOR DHE ANEKDOTA...

## ABIGAIL

*Nje cigane i afrohet nje burri te trishtuar dhe i thote:
-    Te them fatin tend?
Zoteria pranon. Cigania merr doren e tij dhe pasi e shikon i thote:
-    Mos ki frike. Rete do te prishen. Stuhia do te kaloje. Dhe perseri qielli do te kthjellohet per ty
Dhe zoteria duke e nderprere i thote:
-   Zonje, une kerkova qe te me thuash fatin tim jo parashikimin e kohes!



                                  *************


-    Genti, nuk te vjen turp qe lepin torten?
-    Eshte e paster gjuha ime mama



                                 **************


-    Genti u kthye ne dyqan me lapsin qe kishte blere para tre ditesh. Shitesi e pyet pse e ktheu mbrapa, dhe Genti pergjigjet:
-     Ben shume gabime ortografike!


                                ***************

Vellai: - Mami, Genti po ha gazeten.
Mamaja: - Nuk ka gje, e djeshme eshte.


                                 ***************


-   E le vajzen tende qe te dali me kete rrugac? 
-   E pse jo?
-   Po nuk e di? Ka bere 7 vjet burg!
-   Aaaaaa, mashtruesi, mua me tha vetem 2 vjet!*

----------


## ABIGAIL

*-  Si ka mundesi qe nuk qe nuk e godite lepurin?
-  Do ta shpjegoj menjehere. Vraponte vetem zig-zag. Dhe une qelloja tek zig, ndersa ai gjendej tek zag.



                          ***************


Ne stacion:
-  Genti, pse je i merzitur?
-  Me ler rehat! Humba trenin
-  E cfare u be I yti ishte qe merzitesh?


                          ****************

     Ne nje varrimin e nje te pasuri, kishin  shkuar shume njerez, por njeri dukej shume i trishtuar. Qante me ngasherim..
     Dikujt i erdhi keq, dhe iu afrua ta ngushelloje.
-   Ishte njeri i afert i juaji?
-   Jo, aspak!
-   Po atehere perse qani?
-   Sepse nuk jam njeri i afert i tij, qe ti marr pasurine


                          *****************

Nje fshatar, kishte future kaun e tij nen zgjedhen prej druri, dhe i bertiste:
-  Hajde, ec, bravo Laro, Zeshko!
-  Pse e therret kaun me dy emra, e pyet njeri?
-  Degjo, emri i tij eshte Laro, por, meqe kau tjeter, qe e ka emrin Zeshke, eshte i semure, therras qe te dy emrat, qe te mos kuptoje Larua, se po e terheq vetem plygun!


                          ****************

Gjykatesi:
-  Domethene keshtu! Brenda ne kishe, me nje dore beje kryqin dhe me doren tjeter vidhje eee?
I akuzuari: - Mjere une, zoti gjykates. Por nuk e dinte e majta se cbente e djathta!


                         ******************

Aktori (qe nga skena duke luajtur Rikardon 3 te Shekspirit):
-	Nje kale! Nje kale. Mbreterine time per nje kale!
-	Te prish pune te jete gomar? Therret dikush nga poshte, qe te krijonte atmosfere qesharake.
-	Jo! Ngjitu, te pres! I pergjigjet i gatshem aktori qe nga skena.



                        *******************

       Doktor, duhet te na beni ulje cmimi, per viziten. Mos harroni se burri im e solli i pari gripin ne lagje!

                           *******************

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Ne shkolle, mesuesi pyet:
-  Ku eshte Luli?
Beni: - Mungon
Mesuesi: - Pusho, le ta thote ai vete!


                 ***************                           


-  Me jepni 2 kile qumesht lope.
-  Por ne kete shishe eshte e pamundur te nxeri 2 kilogram qumesht lope!
-  Atehere, me jepni 2 kilogram qumesht dele!


                *****************                    


-  Gjithmone ndiqni elefante qe ti kapni?
-  Te them te verteten, jo.  Fillimisht erdha ketu ne Afrike per te kapur flutura, dhe me vone mu thyen syzet. Kuptoni


                   *******************


- Perse vini ne plazh me te zeza? Pyet nje zonje nje vajze te re ne nje plazh me shume njerez.
- Sepse burri im nuk di not!


                    *******************


Dy te dehur hyne ne nje autobus. Njeri, pyet tjetrin:
-  E di se sa eshte ora?
I dyti: E di!
I pari: Faleminderit...


                    *******************


Mirmengjes Beni! Erdha...
-  Merri 1000 leke.
-  Po pse keshtu menjehere?
-  Sepse po nuk arrita, do me kerkosh me shume!

                   ****************

----------


## hekurani

shkon njeri ne barnatore dhe lipen duhan, i drejtohet shiteses me falni sa kushton nje kilo duhan, zoteri nuk kemi duhan kjo eshte barnatore.
shkon tjetri me falni sa kushton nje kilo duhan, me falni zoteri nuk shesim duhan, edhe nje,... edhe nje...
shitesja detyrohet dhe e shkruan me germa te medhaj nuk kemi duhan, shkon nje ma i moshuar dhe pyet me falni kur do te sillni duhan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Henri Anderson

Shume te bukura Abigail.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Fatos Nano shkon n&#235; Kin&#235; p&#235;r vizit&#235; dhe atje e pyesin se sa banor&#235; i ka Shqip&#235;ria.
Ai p&#235;rgjigjet: "3 milion e ca!"
Kinez&#235;t ia kthejn&#235;: "E p&#235;rse nuk erdh&#235;t t&#235; gjith&#235; t&#235; rrijm&#235; pak?!!"



E mësonte babai djalin debil të llogariste: B: Bir, sa bëjnë 1+1? D : 6 ! B 
: 
Jo biro jo, shiko ?. e ke një mollë dhe dikush ta jap edhe një ,sa do ti 
keshë?! D: 1 kg!! 



Cili është dallimi në mes të atletikës dhe furbollit?!?! --Atletika është 
mbretëresh e sporteve ndërsa futbolli ministër i financave! 



Erdhi një nënë për ta shikuar djalin e saj duke luajtur futboll! Pas pak 
po i bërtet gjyqtarit: --U jep edhe një top se duan të mbyten rreth një 
topi! 



Bisedojnë dy prishtinali rreth luftës! Një bombë atomike kushton 5 miliard 
dollarë. E tjetri po i përgjigjet: --Eh t´kish me ra në banesen time një!!! 



Një polic në hidhërim e sipër me shokun e tij po i thotë: --Kam flejtë me 
dashnorën tënde! --S´ka dert, se unë me tënden kam ndejt zgjuar!! 



Kryemurgesha thotë: --Për darkë, sonte motra thotë, kemi karrota ?.! 
--Urra, 
urra, thërrasin murgeshat. ??..TE GRIRA !!! OH JOOOOOOOOO!! 



Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Dy shoke bisedojne:
-  Bo booo!Zuri shiu! Thote njeri.
-  Cte intereson?
-  Po gruaja ime doli sot pa cader..
-  Eh, mos u shqeteso, do te hyje ne ndonje dyqan
-  Pikerisht kete gje kam frike


                                  **************


-  Dikur, rame dakort me nje shokun tim, qe te themi me sinqeritet dobesite e njeri-tjetrit.
-  Dhe cfare ndodhi?
-  Beme 5 vjet qe te flisnim perseri!


                                *****************


Nje i papune, paraqitet ne zyren punedhenese.
- Profesioni?  E pyet zyrtari.
- Gjuetar elefantesh ne Rumani.
- Por, ne Rumani nuk ka elefante.
- Po prandaj jam I papune.


                            *****************


Nje zoteri, nje dite doli shetitje ne nje park. Pas pak i afrohet nje shetites qe ishte berber qensh.
- A ta qeth qenin? E pyet.
Zoteria shikon qenin qe ishte perbri tij dhe pergjigjet.
-  E nuk e qeth?
Pas pak:
- Tia qeth edhe koken?
- Qethe
- Bishtin?
Duke e mbaruar se qethuri, berberi I thote zoteri:
- Me kushtoheni 3 dollare!
- Pse?
- Per qenin!
-  Tallesh? Qeni nuk eshte i imi!


                              *****************


Nje i cmendur mundohet qe te nguli nje gozhde ne mur se prapthi. Dhe nje i cmendur tjeter, qe e pa, i thote:
- Pse rri e mundohesh kot: Kjo gozhde eshte per murin perballe!


                                         *****************


Te gjitha vezet e tua jane klluka, dhe ke fytyre te bertasesh: Veze te dites!.
- Them te verteten, zoteri. Mos fantazuat se pulat e mia i pjellin vezet e tyre naten?


                                         ******************


- Baba, cfare do te opera?
- Eshte vendi, ku qellojne me thike dike ne kurriz dhe ai ne vend qe te emoragji, fillon te kendoje.


                                     ******************


Nje Hebre qe u semur, thirri nje doctor. Pasi e vizitoi, nxjerr nje shishe te vogel nga xhepi i tij, e vendos poshte hundes se Hebreut dhe i thote:
- Merrni fryme thelle, shume mire. Tani jeni mire.
- Cfare ju detyrohem, doctor? Pyet Hebreu.
- 500 leke.
Shkon ne zyren e tij, merr nje 500- she dhe e vendos poshte hundes se doktorit duke i thene:
- Merrni fryme thelle Shume mire Tani jeni i paguar.


                                      *********************

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Nje here, nje drejtor i nje klinike te cmendurisht, i ngarkoi dikujt qe ti bente te cmendurit qe te qetesoheshin. Dhe me te vertete diten tjeter mbreteronte qetesi e madhe. Te gjithe ishin te rrezuar pertoke dhe te plagosur nga goditje te renda.
- Si ia arrite ? E pyet drejtori.
- Shume thjesht. Bera nje vize ne mur dhe ju thashe qe ta kaptonin. 


                       ********************


Dikush i ankohet doktorit te tij:
- Doktor, nuk mundem as te ha, as te pi, dhe as te pi cigare!
- Dhe nuk gezohesh? I pergjigjet doktori. Keshtu do te behesh shume shpejt i pasur.


                          *********************


Njeri pyeti nje te pasur se si ia arriti qe te fitonte kaq shume para, dhe si ia beri qe ti mbante.
-  Shume kollaj, u pergjigj ai. Beja si i pasur, kur isha pa nje kokerr leku, dhe qe atehere qe u bera i pasur, them se skam kokerr leku!


                            *********************


- Kam harruar ne shtepi cadren time.
-  Dhe si u kujtove qe e ke harruar?
- Beja qe ta mbyllja kur mbaroi shiu, dhe pashe qe nuk e kisha.


                            **********************


Udhetojne per here te pare me tren dy fshatar, ne vagonin e rangut te dyte.
- Ah malukati, te bredhur qe ben! Thote njeri.
- Dhe kjo nuk eshte asgje, vella, te ishim ne vagonin e kategorise se pare te shikoje!


                              ***********************


- Dhe si eshte gjendja juaj ekonomike, djalosh, pyet nja baba nje djalosh qe kerkon vajzen e tij.
Djaloshi nuk pergjigjet
- Po ju pyes, tha babai i vajzes, sepse pergjigja ime ne kerkesen tuaj do te varet nga pergjigja qe do te me jepni per gjendjen tuaj ekonomike.
- Por, edhe gjendja ime ekonomike varet nga pergjigja juaj


                                ***********************


- Eshte nje marrezi cigarja. Me leket qe po harxhon per cigare, do te mundje per kaq vjet te blesh nje vile.
- Po ti pi cigare?
- Une? Kurre!
- Shkojme atehere te me tregosh vilen tende.


                                  ***********************



- U njoha me gruan time fatkeqesisht ne nje aksident automobilistik.
- Eh natyrisht, nje e keqe asnjehere nuk vjen vetem.


                                  ************************



Klienti hyn ne nje hotel dhe pyet per cmimet e dhomave.
- Ne katin e pare dhomat kushtojne 400 dollare, ne te dytin 300, ne te tretin 250 dhe ne te katertin 200 dollare.
Klienti behet gati qe te iki, por hotelxhiu e ndalon.
- Nuk ju pelqejne cmimet tona?
- Per cmimet nuk kam kundershtim, por hotelin tuaj e shoh shume te ulet! Te kishte akoma 3-4 kate.


                                  ************************

----------


## NewYork2003

nje gazeta shqiptare ta zejm "Kunji" lol pyet cunat shqiptare se c'fare mendojn per femrat shqiptare
te parin pysin Shkodranin-- Femna asht si karajfili .....i mer er sa eshte e freseket pastaj zban ma.
te dytin -- Korcarin-- femra eshte si mandolina...i bie sa i ka telat e mira se po u kputen hidhe se sben mo
te tretin --durrsakun-- femra mer lal eshte si deti. ne ver eshte i qet te kenoqet shpirti te rrish me te...ne dimer eshte i eger ma mire larg. 
te funit  pyesin Tironcin...... ca thojn kta mer lal...jo mer plak se e kan gabim hidhet tironci.... Femra eshte si pllaka e gramafonit e negjon mire mire nga nje ane po tu merzit ktheje ka ana tjeter.


*************************
ne fshat kur grate trathtonin burrin  shkoshin ne kish te faleshin po nuk thoshin se kom trathtu burrin po thoshin kom rreshqit
do ti na ndrohet prifti dhe vjen nje prift i ri dhe se dinte ket marifetin e te rreshqitmes.....mas nje muaj pune shkon te kryetari i keshillit dhe i thot kshu kshu puna kam shume ankesa nga grate duke thon kom rreshqit sot kom rreshqit neser....
kryetari i keshillit e negjon dhe duke e dit ket muhabet ja fut nje te qeshme ignoring him....
priftit si erdhi mire edhe ja kthen 
-po ti mos qesh shume Kryetar se gruja jote ka rreshqit dy here gjat ksaj jave 

i hope u guys enjoyed them

----------


## vagabondi1

e dini ju kush eshte kulmi futbollit ?
nqs se dini mesojeni  ...
te luash vetem dhe te maresh karton te kuq LOOOOO

U mblodhen njehere CIA  amerikane  KGB ruse dhe SHIKU  shqiptar.Dhe ishte nje konkurs qe kush do zinte lepurin me shpejt ne pyll.
Ne fillim niset CIA dhe e zen lepurin per 5 min.
E dyta KGB dhe e zen lepurin per 20 min.
E treta SHIKU SHQIPTAR ...kalojn 1,2,3,4,10 ore spo vinin shqiptaret.Kaloi nje dite dhe Ruset me Amerikanet u bene merak per Shqiptaret,dhe dalin ti kerkojn...
Kur shohin kto shqiptaret ne mes te pyllit duke rahur nje ARI.
Po me ARIUN  ckeni o Shqiptar?    i thon kta...
SHQIPTARET : e di ky majmuni se ku eshte lepuri po sna i tregon nga esht futur.

 SHQIPTARETTTT 

 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vagabondi1

Na ishte budallai dhe i zjuari ne burg.
I zgjuari u merzit ter jeten brenda dhe filloi duke bere nje plan qe te hikte nga qelia.
Del nga dritarja i zgjuari dhe hypen ne nje peme qe ishte afer dritares se burgut,dhe hypen aty.Por papritur ben pak zhurme dhe rojet ngren koken lart...por izgjuari ben si mace   miauuu miauuu.Dhe i rejti rojet.Mbas nje muaji hiken ne burge te takonte budallain dhe ti thonte qe tja bente dhe ai keshtu,dhe po bere zhurme bej si mace.
Hiken budallai,por dhe ktit papritur i ben zhurme dega pemes.
Rojet ngren koken larte per te par kush ishte.
Dhe  BUDALLAI : MACJA JAM   :-D

----------


## vagabondi1

Na ishte njehere nje polic dhe sa her qe shkonte ne shtepi ,njeren kembe e kishte te lagur.Gruaja e policit u be kurioze qe cishte kjo pune me burin e vet..qe perdit kemben deri ke gjuri e kishte te lagur.Hiken e shoqa e policit fshehurazi dhe kur shef kte idiotin (policin)
Sa her qe pinte cigare e hidhte ne shatervan dhe fuste kemben brenda ta fikte    :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Nje shqiptar punonte tek nje pronar.

Pas pak i lodhur shqiptari, i thote pronarit:
- Pronar kam uri...
Pronari i therret gruas: - Grua sill nje gote uje.
E pi shqiptari. Perseri i thote pronarit:
- Pronar kam uri...
E perseri i sjell gruaja e pronarit nje gote uje, e keshtu sa piu edhe goten e peste. Pastaj e pyet pronari perseri:
- Po tani ke uri? 
- Jo, pergjigjet shqiptari.
- Epo nuk kishe uri kishe etje.....


                                ***************


Na ishte nje shqiptar, nje anglez, nje italian.

I kishte strehuar mbreti ne pallatin e tij, por i jep gjithsecilit nga nje dhome per te fjetur.

Shqiptarit nje dhome te mbushur me milingona.
Anglezit nje dhome te mbushur me mushkonja.
Italianit nje dhome te mbushur me miza.

Ngrihen qe te tre ne mengjes dhe i pyet mbreti se si kishin fjetur.

Anglezi ankohet se nuk kishte fjetur gjithe naten nga mushkonjat, dhe italiani ankohet se nuk kishte fjetur gjithe naten nga mizat.
Ngrihet dhe shqiptari.
- Si fjete, e pyet mbreti.
- Shume mire, thote shqiptari.
- Po si ia bere e pyet mbreti?
- Po ja, vrava nje dhe te tjerat shkuan ne varrimin e saj....


                                 **************


Perseri shkojne Shqiptari, anglezi dhe italiani, per te fjetur ne nje hotel.

Ne dhomen ku do flinin ishte nje fantazme qe quhej "FANTAZMA ME NJE SY TE NXIRE".

Shkon anglezi dhe i del fantazma duke bertitur: JAM FANTAZMA ME NJE SY TE NXIRE... nga frika hidhet nga dritarja, po keshtu edhe italiani.
Shkon shqiptari, dhe del fantazma duke bertitur: JAM FANTAZMA ME NJE SY TE NXIRE...
- Ik, i thote shqiptari, qe te mos te nxi edhe tjetrin....


                            **************

----------

